# Wholesale Supplies Plus Sale



## lsg (Sep 11, 2012)

WSP has a pretty good sale going on a lot of their e.o.s.  I found it by clicking the "sale" button at the top of their page.


----------



## msalex28a (Sep 12, 2012)

It means they're raising their prices.


----------

